# Optimax 115 won't shift into forward



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Have you pulled the lower unit off to see if it shifts fine on its own?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Was the lower unit recently removed?


----------



## Scotch1904 (Dec 13, 2020)

I haven't looked into the lower unit yet, I figured it was something with the cable since it would engage at times, just felt like it was getting caught somewhere. I did hit some submerged trash idling last time I took it out a while back, but I didn't notice anything wrong with it when I looked it over after getting back in that trip.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

As you tilt up you may be pushing your shift cables around in the rigging hose freeing them up. Take a look from where they come into the cowling to where the connect to the shift lever.
Sounds like and hopefully is an easy fix.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Disconnect the shift cable at the engine and shift it by hand....cables can can go bad w/o any visual signs


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Scotch1904 said:


> I haven't looked into the lower unit yet, I figured it was something with the cable since it would engage at times, just felt like it was getting caught somewhere. I did hit some submerged trash idling last time I took it out a while back, but I didn't notice anything wrong with it when I looked it over after getting back in that trip.


The reason I ask is if you or someone else had the lower unit off recently and got the shift linkage off a tooth (if it’s splined twist shift) or the thread union on the push/pull type got tweaked. It will cause you to go too far either way and not get to reverse or forward depending which way it got off.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Two common issues on the 75-115 Opti for shift errors are the slide (part number 988851) developing a crack which results in less than positive shifts and the shift shaft bushing seizing due to corrosion in the midsection components. Pray it's the slide. The shift shaft requires power head removal for replacement of the bushing.

Edit... Both of these can be affected by trim angles which is why I believe it to be one of these. I also believe it could be cables.


----------

